# Florida kings..



## screamendrag (Nov 21, 2005)

Just wondering, not being from anywhere close to Florida, whats the king fishin like down there. Now Ive heard that drift fishing is used with live or dead bait, cigar minnows maybe. But ive seen pics where it looks like pin rigs are set up. Can somebody fill me in on what you guys do down there. Also what kind of numbers do you Fl locals see?? Just wondering....:fishing: 


Thanks alot,
Jeff


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

we drift fish with a pink and white skirt with a sardine in it ballyhoo works decent too

not sure on the numbers because we dont usually target them


----------



## sinker man (Jun 16, 2006)

Jeff, while not from Fl. I can fill you in on the pier situation for a good portion of the state. The panhandle guys don't like pinriggers. There they SNOBBLE or FREE LINE.
Snobbling is basicaly casting dead cigar minnows out and working the back in with long quick sweeps of the rod. When the bait approaches the top it is freespooled back to the bottom and the process started again. Cigar minnows are THE choice because of their flash as well as their physical characteristics make them very castable and easy to immitate a fatally wounded minnow. 
FREELINING ;conga line down the front of the pier with a live bait drifting straight in front of you.


----------



## sinker man (Jun 16, 2006)

Most of the rest of the state uses conventional clothespin rig with reels suitable for tarpon also. there are differences between piers. Rail mount rod holders are common on many of the piers. lashing anchor rods straight up also is common. Fla. kingfishing is the best in the nation from a pier or otherwise. There is also a much greater chance for big spanish and a host of other species. The big drawback is once you get your feet back on land you have to deal with massive overcrowding of people until you get inland a little ways.


----------



## FirstShot (Feb 22, 2002)

On the panhandle piers we prefer sight casting whenever possible whether its for kings, cobia, tarpon or whatever. No pin rigs. As sinker said we either snobble dead baits or freeline live ones for the kings. In normal years we average about 8-10 kings a day during the season. On an exceptional day there may be 50 or 100 kings caught.


----------



## sinker man (Jun 16, 2006)

And if you are lucky you might just catch yourself a jumbo blackfin from the pier. Or Sailfish. Or.....


----------



## screamendrag (Nov 21, 2005)

hmmmm...so lets say i came down which is extremely tempting right now....i could bring maybe a avet sx w/ medium rod, or abu 6500 w/ medium rod and i would be good to go...maybe 250 of 20mono or a whole lot of braid?? Right now i fish a 4/0 with 600 yards of 20 for south carolina kings....figure i cant exactly cast a ceeegar minner with a beefstick such as that Whats ur guys normal set up...i figure i would need beef to keep them outta the pilings but light for presentation..:fishing: 

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## sinker man (Jun 16, 2006)

*Panhandle king outfit*

Spinning reels : the 706z Penn or Mitchell 302/402 with manual pick up are the old favorites. As for conventional a newell 229 is about minimum and a 235 is about max. I think an MX Avet or a 7500 ABU is more like it. But remember you need to make a pretty good cast with just a cigar minnow with whatever you choose. An 8ft rod helps.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

FirstShot
In normal years we average about 8-10 kings a day during the season. On an exceptional day there may be 50 or 100 kings caught.

Are you talking about King Mackeral, if so what pier is this?


----------



## FirstShot (Feb 22, 2002)

Yes King mackerel. Any of the piers in the panhandle. Pensacola pier is probably the best of the piers left standing but Okaloosa pier in Ft.Walton is close. Dan Russell in Panama City was the best in numbers of kings but only extends about half its original length due to storms. A conventional reel is not the best way to go. Casting a light bait, usually into the wind, is best done with a spinning reel. As sinker said big manual pickup spinning reels like the 706 or 302mp or van staal that hold around 400 yds of 15lb. mono are the most used. Manual pickup reels are used so the line can be quickly worked on and off the roller when snobbling. Rods should be 8 -9 ft with a med fast tip for casting but with plenty of backbone in the butt. Screamingdrag, dont come down right now. The kings wont be back till late April. The cobia start showing up in March but thats a whole different game.


----------



## screamendrag (Nov 21, 2005)

how are the tarpon runs on piers? Are tarpon a normal thing on piers down there or every once in awhile? Are jacks and little tuny common?..blackfin?Whats hitten at the end of feb cause thats when ill most likely be comen down, if i do.


Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## screamendrag (Nov 21, 2005)

also, what about fort clinch pier? Whats the catch out there?

Does anyone know of piers close to jacksonville university? Thats the college ill be down to look at 

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## FirstShot (Feb 22, 2002)

Tarpon start to show in late spring but theyre hard to get to bite. The big push of tarpon is in late June, July, August and these are more willing to eat. You never know about tarpon, there might be several hooked one day and none the next. Blackfin tuna were once fairly common off the piers in the spring and fall but now theres only an occasional tuna landed. February is the slowest time of the year on the piers here. If its warm you might have a shot at some pompano or winter bonito(small little tunny). The winter bos are about 5 or 6 lbs at the most and a handfull on 8lb test. If its as cold as it normally is in Feb then the only real shot youve got on the pier are over sized redfish and blues, and even these arent really dependable then. Mid March is much better, the spanish mackerel start to show, and by the end of the month the cobia run should be going. Jack crevalle and little tunny(bonito down here) are very common during the warmer months.


----------



## FirstShot (Feb 22, 2002)

The last post was on the panhandle piers. Don t know anything about Ft. Clinch


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

screamendrag said:


> also, what about fort clinch pier? Whats the catch out there?
> 
> Does anyone know of piers close to jacksonville university? Thats the college ill be down to look at
> 
> ...


There has never been a king caught from the Ft. Clinch pier that we know of. The pier isn't on the ocean, it's in the inlet, and the water is 4 feet deep (or less) at low tide. 

There's a pier in Jax Beach where they fish for kings.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Or you can fish the Skyway in Tampa during April/May and really get on them. I've done it. I fish for them from the piers sometimes, but mostly on the boat.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

emanuel said:


> Or you can fish the Skyway in Tampa during April/May and really get on them. I've done it. I fish for them from the piers sometimes, but mostly on the boat.


where is your pic of that...?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

It should be on the board somewhere. You can go back to May and see the report.


----------

